# Bathing



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

Hello to all !

I read Reti's Pigeon Care post and was wondering if in between twice a week bathing I could spray mist my pigeons. We are going through extremely hot weather with a 100% humidity factor.

Thank you !


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't think most birds would take kindly to spray misting them with a water bottle. If you set up misting with a water hose, that that may be more agreeable to them.

ac


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If it's really hot, is there a reason why they can't bathe daily if they want?
Most of my flock bathe daily.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now I do offer my birds a bath every day and there is always somebody enjoying it.

Reti


----------



## aheyer (Jun 27, 2007)

I spray mist my boy 2x weekly, he loves it, just useing a fine mist from a water bottle he will even stand on the bottle until I spray him and then he will perch in a sunny spot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think it is great if you want to spray mist them, they will let you know if they don't like it. Some pigeons prefer showers, others bath's- just like people.

I also have been putting out baths almost daily, as there is always some birds that take advntage of it. Make sure to allow your birds plenty of access to drinking water too in these hot days.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, I'd agree about misting - some seem to love it, some just get out of the way.

We have a few birds with neurological problems left over from having PMV, and we cannot provide them with a bath in case they twist their heads over and inhale water. They get the chance of a fine mist from a bottle and a couple really enjoy it, whilst another just tries to escape from it.

Our main aviary pigeons have a bath out for a good long time most days, and it is very popular.

We see that when it is raining, although the aviary has a transparent roof to keep the elements out, they still hold up a wing to try to catch the rain (and maybe wonder why they aren't getting wet!). Sometimes - when the hose was usable - we would train the water onto the ceiling and let it drip down so they got a nice fresh shower.

John


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My pigeons loves showers. I fix a shower head and hold it over a large bucket and then they rush to bathe.

They dont like mist, tend to get scared but if you want your birds plimage to be in top condition consider misting from a early age so that they are conditioned for it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeakers will use the litter box for a bath and also enjoys showers. The CATCH is, he doesn't always WANT a bath or shower! When I prepare the litter box, he will, sometimes, just keep jumping out! Wasted time and water! 

I solved the problem by watching him when he takes a drink from the cat's water dishes. If he walks in them and seem to stay a little longer than usual...BATH or SHOWER TIME...never fails. Also, if he starts shedding dry flakes of skin, especially after being in daddy mode for awhile, that's another sign.

I do prefer giving him a shower...much less messy!

Shi


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Beautiful, my pigeon, takes baths. Sometimes several a week, and before we put in the a/c (when it was starting to get pretty hot) several times a day.

Beautiful actually takes baths in the bath tub.... .
I call him a weirdo because he likes to have help. He'll lay on his side in my hand, and lift a wing for me to splash under  . Does the same with both wings.

-Hilly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ours get baths every day in the summer - course we've had about 18 straight days of 90+ degree temperatures lately.

John, our pigeons do the same if it is raining - they get as close to the side of the aviary as possible and raise their wings - so cute.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hillybean said:


> Beautiful, my pigeon, takes baths. Sometimes several a week, and before we put in the a/c (when it was starting to get pretty hot) several times a day.
> 
> Beautiful actually takes baths in the bath tub.... .
> I call him a weirdo because he likes to have help. He'll lay on his side in my hand, and lift a wing for me to splash under  . Does the same with both wings.
> ...



Oh how cute. I can picture her in my mind. Beautiful being bathed by her mommy 

Reti


----------



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Beautiful actually takes baths in the bath tub.... .
> -Hilly


My old pigeon Breccia would do that. One of my housemates was going to vacuum the drapes so I took her into the bathroom with me while I showered. Normally she stayed right where I put her down and waited for me to come and get her again. But that time she found her way into the tub. Imagine my suprise when I opened my eyes from rinsing my hair and found a bobbing pigeon at my feet! Since then I took her with me every other day and she got in when she chose. She also took highly supervised baths with the orange-wing amazon (in seperate tubs).


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Squeakers will use the litter box for a bath and also enjoys showers. The CATCH is, he doesn't always WANT a bath or shower! When I prepare the litter box, he will, sometimes, just keep jumping out! Wasted time and water!
> 
> 
> Shi


Haha - Professor Plum is like that too! Some days I go through all the trouble to fix him a bath and he just refuses. But I have noticed that when he really wants a bath, he will start dipping his entire head in the water dish, and splashing it around. When I see droplets on the seed-guard I know it is bathtime 

The others are even more persnickety though, and almost always refuse. Occasionally when they get very dirty I will take them up to the bathroom sink and wash them with some Dawn. Oddly, they seem to enjoy being dried with the hairdryer - Isabella especially.


----------

